# Dog tags for Europe



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Off to Spain & Portugal next week and am having some new dog-tags made. For the dogs you understand.

I want to include the fact that they live in a mh ... is there a universal term ? 'camping-car' for instance or is there another term used in Spain and Portugal ? Autocaravane (sp?)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you intend putting your Mobile number on the tag – wouldn't that be sufficient?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Autocaravana in Spanish, but I think for general recognition that camping car will be understood.

Though your mobile number with the full code is probably best. If the dogs are chipped, which they must be, there is an international register which I believe they are entered on. If not you can add them.

This might be the one I'm thinking of http://www.europetnet.com

Alan.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually the French and Spanish both seem to understand the term Motorhome in my experience.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dog Tag*

Espania. Motocaravanas 
I have Spanish and UK Phone numbers on mine,just ensure you put prefix the Country code and delete the first number ie: 0044 1234 123456 and the dogs name of course,you and the " Mutt" will be fine.


----------

